# Recent SOTW Forum platform SW update



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Right or wrong, SOTW Forum was updated from vBulletin SW from v.4.0.3 to 4.0.6 yesterday.
This took (again) more time than expected, it was a three day ordeal. Except for very short periods, the forum was operational during the transaction.

Version 4.0.6 won't introduce much new functionality. This is mostly for patching security holes which have been discovered.

To my dismay I discovered that some basic functionality is broken. Most importantly multi-page thread and post viewing. After 20 posts there is no link to sub-sequent threads posts.

It looks now that this defaults has been reposted to vBulletin already. I have opened a separate support ticket with vBulletin, and am hoping for a rapid solution. If they cannot solve this they have to withdraw the 4.0.6 all together, in my opinion. we have an option to revert back to 4.0.3 but I'd like to wait for a few days before resorting to this.

Thanks for your patience and patronage,


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Many thanks for the update on this Harri.

Cheers.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Harri...just FYI, right around that same time some other features of the site stopped working.

For example...I have an incoming friend requiest...but try as I may to add the member to my list via the usual means...nothing happens. The name never gets added.

Again, just FYI....


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a demonstration of an interesting dilemma facing social web sites...

While a site would like to test a new release before letting the users onto it... how do you do that without having a way to remix the new threads and old threads?


----------



## Jazzaferri (May 25, 2010)

It's a good thing they don't build sax's like they do computer software ... never get much time to play as they'd always be in the shop

My hat's off to all those who work so hard to keep this site working ... it must take a huge amount of effort.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

It is now clear that something went seriously haywire in building the update.
I am in process of rebuilding the test site. At some time I will be closing the forum from new postings for transferring the current data.
Will let you know.
~Harri


----------



## segaleon (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you, Harri: I know how painful and frustrating these processes are.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Harri. Remember: our rewards come either here or in the hereafter!


----------



## trice (Feb 7, 2009)

Harri, I and about 20,000 other guys truly appreciate the hard work that goes into the site. This site is a true gem.


----------



## Sidepipes (Jan 23, 2006)

[arg:5 undefined] What is this?


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

Sidepipes said:


> [arg:5 undefined] What is this?


PHP dropping it's pants... I'm sure Harri is onto it. While saxophones, automobiles and lots of toehr things we take for granted have had well over 100 years of development - software engineering is still at the model T phase - it breaks, needs care and attention and often does things that are quite odd.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Hari, 
It appears that photos that were uploaded to posts before the upgrade are now not visible. This happened after the last upgrade too. Also the formatting of the layout on some pages is causing type to be overlaid ontop of other type. At least that is the case on my Inbox page. Is it possible to fix these glitches?


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

WE SHOULD ALL TAKE A HINT HERE; SEND THE FORUM MORE MONEY SO HARRI CAN AFFORD MORE ASPIRIN! GO! 

- Saxaholic


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Harri, 
I know how frustrating working out all of the 'glitches' can be.
Would a 'world famous' bandmommy hug along with the asprin be of any help?

Thank you for working so hard so that we can have fun. You and your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

bandmommy said:


> Thank you for working so hard so that we can have fun. You and your efforts are greatly appreciated.


+1!


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Hari that was the main issue especially relevant to traffic and revenue.


----------



## BORIS NIKITENKO (May 12, 2010)

in 4,0, 6 are corrected much mistakes which were in previous version . correct has done that has installed 4,0,6


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

OK, the multi-page search results are now fixed with help of vBulletin support. Cannot say that there is any fault in vBulletin software. The problem was after all in third-party product although I thought that I ruled it out already once.

This forum platform by vBulletin is including now so many features and growing very complex at the same time. The managing between it, mySQL, PHP, and Apache (http) is getting very complex. I am going to wait for a while now before jumping to next release.

Thanks for all your reports, and for your patience and support,
~Harri

P.S. If you cannot see search results beyond 20 first ones, you may want to log out, close your browser and log back in.


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

I logged outed, closed my browser and when I logged back in, I still could not see more than one page.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

tenor71363 said:


> I logged outed, closed my browser and when I logged back in, I still could not see more than one page.


What browser are you using?


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry I just posted in the wrong posted. I tried it again and it worked. Only this time I had to google SOTW and go from there instead of using my "history" to navigate to here.


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> What browser are you using?


I'm having the same problem. IE 7. Also true of Firefox. Am also unable to upload photos.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Its taken a while to fix this time . . . .


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

maddenma said:


> I'm having the same problem. IE 7. Also true of Firefox. Am also unable to upload photos.


I am seeing the multi-page link using IE7 as an admin, regular user and as an unregistered user (visitor). I believe that you have old pages in you buffer.

Since when were you unable to upload images?


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

Today -- about 5pm US Eastern.


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't edit my posts either. Here's what I just tried to add:

----
Today -- about 5pm US Eastern, was when I was trying to upload images. Timed out a half dozen or so times before I gave up. Timed out sooner trying to upload 1 image than it did for 5, but timed out regardless.

Also, I'm not seeing these multi-page links on either IE7 or Firefox on 2 different computers, but I'll try clearing the buffer on both and see what happens. Let you know.
-----


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

So, I tried logging off, changing the caching function on IE7 from auto to "always check for newer pages". Shut down IE7 and restarted.

Still having the same issue.


----------



## Gary59 (Mar 14, 2010)

trice035 said:


> Harri, I and about 20,000 other guys truly appreciate the hard work that goes into the site. This site is a true gem.


Ditto!


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

I always log in to the home page and select the "Latest Active Forum Pages" link. No page jump links.

However, I noticed at the bottom that there is a selection box that has two selections: "vB4 Original" and "CMS of vB4 Original". Selecting the CMS one made the page links come back.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

You don't have to stay with the "CMS of vB4 Original" selection. I cleared the cache, selected "CMS of vB4 Original" and the subsequent page links came back. Went back and changed the selection to "vB4 Original" and the page links stayed.

This is not original to me. Someone else brought this up somewhere. I'm just confirming those instructions and posting my experience thus far!

Oh, btw, I'm using Windows XP Pro and Firefox 3.6.8 at the moment.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

For follow-up on multi-page search results, please see the thread in Forum Problems.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Many thanks Harri, that is a useful feature.


----------

